# Price check on an '83 Squire Telecaster?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

If a brand new Squire CV Tele is ~$380 + taxes I'm thinking an '83 is worth what? Maybe $200 tops depending on the condition? Surely not _more_ than a new Squire?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Some Squier series like the Vista and the Pro Tone are actually selling for more than current production models. But I am not really sure about the 83 model you mention.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

iaresee said:


> If a brand new Squire CV Tele is ~$380 + taxes I'm thinking an '83 is worth what? Maybe $200 tops depending on the condition? Surely not _more_ than a new Squire?


Sure, sounds logical. :smile:

I'll asume tongue is planted firmly in cheek on this one since the earliest Squier Teles ('82-'83 JVs) _start_ at around $1000...


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Sure, sounds logical. :smile:
> 
> I'll asume tongue is planted firmly in cheek on this one since the earliest Squier Teles ('82-'83 JVs) _start_ at around $1000...


Must be. And the SQs tend to go $600 - 850.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Sure, sounds logical. :smile:
> 
> I'll asume tongue is planted firmly in cheek on this one since the earliest Squier Teles ('82-'83 JVs) _start_ at around $1000...


Not all tounge-in-cheek. Dude wanted $400 for one on UsedOttawa.com. Sold last week though. I don't know if it was a JV or not. Just that it was an "'83 Squire Tele" with very few pics online of it.

I wouldn't pay more for a used '83 Hyundai than a new Hyundai. Why do run-of-the-mill guitars seem to go up in price?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Why do run-of-the-mill guitars seem to go up in price?


There's nothing "run-of-the-mill" _whatsoever_ about early Squiers. Indeed, those familiar with them would argue they're among the very best Fender Japan ever produced.

If it looked anything like this one, "Dude" gave it away @ $400...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> There's nothing "run-of-the-mill" _whatsoever_ about early Squiers. Indeed, those familiar with them would argue they're among the very best Fender Japan ever produced.
> 
> If it looked anything like this one, "Dude" gave it away @ $400...



Ya I would have bought that in a second for that price. The 2 nicest Teles I have ever played (and I am a Tele fanatic) were an 83' and an 84' JV that the owner of a studio I used to record had. They were absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> There's nothing "run-of-the-mill" _whatsoever_ about early Squiers. Indeed, those familiar with them would argue they're among the very best Fender Japan ever produced.
> 
> If it looked anything like this one, "Dude" gave it away @ $400...


From the pictures it's impossible to tell what it looks like really: http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/10904235

I've owned two Japanese Fender Teles (not Squires) and didn't think they were all that. Okay, but not amazing (or I would still own them). Certainly not worth _more_ than they were new.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Not all tounge-in-cheek. Dude wanted $400 for one on UsedOttawa.com. Sold last week though. I don't know if it was a JV or not. Just that it was an "'83 Squire Tele" with very few pics online of it.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more for a used '83 Hyundai than a new Hyundai. Why do run-of-the-mill guitars seem to go up in price?


From what I understand, the early JV series were far from run-of-the-mill. They are reputed to by high quality guitars produced at a time when there wasn't an American equivalent available.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

The Tele you linked to is an SQ which, honestly, isn't even in the same league as a JV. An OK deal for an SQ but far from being cream-of-the-crop for Fender Japan. If you'd ever owned a JV however, you'd know what all the fuss is about. 

I was forced to sell my last one (pictured below) out of financial need, otherwise I simply wouldn't have. To give you an idea of how highly regarded they are, mine went for about 1000 british pounds ($2200 CAD at the time). I believe they sold new for around $300 CAD...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> From the pictures it's impossible to tell what it looks like really: http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/10904235
> 
> I've owned two Japanese Fender Teles (not Squires) and didn't think they were all that. Okay, but not amazing (or I would still own them). Certainly not worth _more_ than they were new.


Haha, yeah, those pics suck. But from the serial #, it looks like an SQ. So, it was still a decent deal at $400, but not an absolute steal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, yeah, those pics suck. But from the serial #, it looks like an SQ. So, it was still a decent deal at $400, but not an absolute steal.


Good thing it sold before I offered him $200 for his old jalopy then.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Might have been a nice little package if the guy coulda been talked down another $100 or so.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah thats an sq series- mix of american, japanese, and left over jv parts-
ive got an 83 sq strat, i paid next to nothing for it 15 or so years ago. originally came with usa wiring (cloth wire, cts pots) but the flatpole japanese alnico pups-
its held up really well over the years, and it always was real nice. 
a whole lot of higher priced fenders cant hold a candle to it.
id pay $400 for it for sure. and im picky. picky and cheap.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Whats the difference between a JV and a SQ? And why is a JV worth several times a SQ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Excerpt from http://www.21frets.com a good resource for all things Japanese Fenderish

_"__JV stands for "Japanese Vintage". These were the very first Squier instruments available, and were high quality vintage style guitars with a great sound and authentic feel. This was at a time when the Squier name was introduced to indicate a Fender Japan export guitar, and not the entry level instrument that the Squier name has become associated with._ _Though they were available slightly later in the Japanese domestic marketplace with a slightly different spec (Japanese domestic models were fitted with quality Japanese SQ-4 and SQ-5 pickups), they were also Fender Japan's first export guitar. This makes the export models historically important, and these guitars (The first short run of Fender logo models in particular) have become very collectable, especially in Europe; It is this quality, vintage accuracy, collectability and historical importance (not forgetting the use of American Pickups in the Stratocaster models) of the export vintage spec 'JV' guitars, which has directed this site to concentrate more on those models. _​ _They were built (from the original blueprints!) and exported as vintage replicas of pre-CBS 1952, 57 and 62 models; Features included six in a line Kluson style tuners, USA made vintage staggered pole pickups (Stratocasters only) with cloth covered wires (plain wire was used on a lot of the earlier models), period correct screw positioning , vintage body contouring and neck radius. _​ _Squier JV guitars were built right alongside the Japanese domestic market Fenders at the Fuji Gen-Gakki factory, (makers of Ibanez, Greco and Antoria brand instruments) Matsumoto, Japan, between 1982 and 1984."_​


----------

